# Stanisław Moniuszko



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

At first place I wanted to start this thread in composer's section, but I gave up after realizing that it's almost impossible that someone have heard much of his music, then I thought that there is opera section dwelled by some opera freaks that can be interested in learning about Moniuszko so despite failures of my previous attempts to interest people here with obscure composers I'm starting this thread.








So. Let me tell you 'bout girl I know, my, she looks so fine. Stanisław Moniuszko is typical operatic composer. He wrote many works in many genres, from string quartets to oratorios but his main achievements belong to opera and other vocal music.

Born in 1819 and died in 1872 he was active during mature romantic period, but he has little do do with "late" romanticism. His style was more traditional, could be compared to pre-Otello Verdi or even Bellini. Of course it's technical comparison, as a national composer he couldn't and he didn't sound very "italian". Only one of his operas is influenced by Wagner - Moniuszko respected Wagner and his ideas but he could only read his writing instead of hearing his works. See, had had problem. He lived in Lithuania, it was far from new trends and society was musically backwarded.

He couldn't even get real orchestra. Here is quote from his letters (translated by me):



> Not even a smell of bassoon, one oboe, second clarnet so false that I would prefer it not to exist at all. Horns are weak, trumpets even more, trombone thunders for all. Timpani is perfect, but we have no timpanist. Quartet a little better than average. [...] You would probably ask how do I make my concerts? I write especially for our orchestra - knowing it's weakness I try to avoid things that they could not play. Make out my genius out of these struggles!" (3/15 III 1851, PWM, Kraków 1969)


Okay, so his operas now. First is "Halka", verismo before verismo, story about common girl used by nobleman, story begins when he's about to marry other woman but she seeks him out and bla bla bla very dramatic and stuff everybody dies in the end, no, just kidding, conductor and half of audience survives

There is also "Haunted Manor" and "The Countess". Most modern and "late romantic" work is "Paria". I won't tell you about operrettas, you know I hate them.

One of his religious works, 3rd Lithany in E minor, was highly regarded by *Rossini* for whom it was dedicated. Here is his letter to Moniuszko, also my translation:



> Dear sir and collegue, I've readed your Lithany with awe, happy that I can congratulate you work, which with it's stylistic dignity and religious simplicity should reach succes. If I would listen to the voice of modesty, I would refuse your dedication, which would merge value of your music with my self-love, but the latter is irresistible, so I accept it, proud of our companionship.


His songs are also good ones.

AND NOW SOMETHING THAT TIGERS LIKE THE MOST

*YouTube links with highlights​*
Orchestral highlights:














Selected arias and other vocal highlights:


















Songs:

Erm, can't find original versions for voice and solo piano, here are only one I found + two orchestrated by mr. Unknown














I'll write about particular recordings later - if asked to do so.

lol, I almost got heart attack, forum attempted to throw all this stuff I wrote here into the void, c'mon it was enough waste of time already.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

> At first place I wanted to start this thread in composer's section, but I gave up after realizing that it's almost impossible that someone have heard much of his music, then I thought that there is *opera section dwelled by some opera freaks* that can be interested in learning about Moniuszko so despite failures of my previous attempts to interest people here with obscure composers I'm starting this thread.












huh!? 

I'm quite willing to try something new but I fell at first hurdle.

I looked for Halka & a reviewer said this:

_*There is a better recording of Halka with Stefania Woytowicz in the title role and Wieslaw Ochman as Jontek conducted in 1973 by Jerzy Semkow. It was reissued in 1988 on Le Chant du Monde (LDC278 889/90) and includes notes, Polish libretto and translations. * 
_
but I can't find this edition. Can you assist?


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

I have this Halka by Satanowski from amazon link you posted - there is Ochman too + great baritone, Andrzej Hiolski. I recommend this recording, there is no need to look for another one. Yes, perhaps Woytowicz is better soprano than Zagórzanka but I can't say that she is bad either.

The only recordings that I think you should avoid are those from Wrocław Opera conducted by Ewa Michnik. You know, lady with baton, total disaster.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Aramis said:


> I have this Halka by Satanowski from amazon link you posted - there is Ochman too + great baritone, Andrzej Hiolski. I recommend this recording, there is no need to look for another one ....


Do you know if this one comes with libretto? I like to know the story I'm listening to.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm afraid there is no libretto. At least there was no libretto in my CD. But it was second-hand... PERHAPS IT WAS THERE BUT IT WAS STOLEN BY PREVIOUS OWNER! But I wouldn't put much faith in such theory.

Eventually you could download this very recording. I could even send you links (two parts). Unless... you... find it... UNMORAL... <mysterious chord of depravation>


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

As for story - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Halka - you got it here. Description of every scene.

I can't think of any site with english translation of libretto.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

If he had to adjust his orchestra writing for a 'handicapped' orchestra, then how does it sound with a proper orchestra?


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

emiellucifuge said:


> If he had to adjust his orchestra writing for a 'handicapped' orchestra, then how does it sound with a proper orchestra?


Better? :<

Never heard of any "upgrades" of his orchestration after his death and re-writing his music for modern, full orchestra. Apparently there was no need to do so, "make out his genius out of these struggles!".


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Aramis said:


> I'm afraid there is no libretto. At least there was no libretto in my CD. But it was second-hand... PERHAPS IT WAS THERE BUT IT WAS STOLEN BY PREVIOUS OWNER! But I wouldn't put much faith in such theory.


That's one of the reasons I would have liked the one the reviewer recommended.



Aramis said:


> Eventually you could download this very recording. I could even send you links (two parts). Unless... you... find it... UNMORAL... <mysterious chord of depravation>


Thanks for the offer but my internet speed is so slow (less than *1mbps*), it takes hours to upload stuff so I'll search around for the one with the libretto.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Okay, good luck and share your views after you get something and give it a listen.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Cool, i look forward to listening!


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Cool. At some point I'll check it out. Lots of unwatched and unread stuff right now.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Almaviva said:


> Cool. At some point I'll check it out. Lots of unwatched and unread stuff right now.


They're coming ...


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

I've just listened to probably the most avaiable worldwide recording of his music; at least I guess so, EMI Classic is most famous of labels under which his music was recorded:










Recommended, though there was better cast about which, I think, I wrote before. But it's not necessary to look for it it this one is at hand.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Hmm... Aramis, I was thinking, you hold Rossini in very low esteem so the fact that Rossini liked his music must have sounded to you like a negative endorsement, no?


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Not really, why should it bother me? I gave this quote here not because it's important for me but because it shows that Moniuszko wasn't some provincial talent of second category which was never acclaimed by important and famous figures - such though could come to someone's mind because of his music being rarely performed in western Europe and States in present time.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Aramis said:


> Not really, why should it bother me? I gave this quote here not because it's important for me but because it shows that Moniuszko wasn't some provincial talent of second category which was never acclaimed by important and famous figures - such though could come to someone's mind because of his music being rarely performed in western Europe and States in present time.


Glad that you think Rossini was important...

LOL, don't mind me, I was just pulling your leg.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Just bumping up the thread wondering if after more than half of the year people have something more to say.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm thinking of purchasing Halka. I said I would explore this composer but didn't, sorry. I will, at some point.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

I recently took the CPO recording of Halka out from my local library,which just aquired it,and I rather enjoyed it. It's hardly one of the greatest operas ever written, but enjoyable any,and I'sd also like to hear the EMI Haunted Mansion . Moniuszko's music just doesn't travel well outside of Poland,I guess, although Halka has been performed at opera houses 
outside there on occaision.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Almaviva said:


> sorry


 AT LEAST YOU KNEW THAT YOU SHOULD APOLOGISE



> It's hardly one of the greatest operas ever written, but enjoyable


You know, any opera that isn't entitled "Tristan und Isolde" is hardly greatest opera ever written and it doesn't mean much since noone wants to limit his listening to this only one opera which is the greatest one. I would say that Moniuszko is 2nd category of operatic composers - not as great as Wagner, Bellini or Mozart but equal to monsieur Bizet and likes of him. And he's certainly greatest of all creators of "alternative" schools of opera which would also include not-that-good colleagues Dvorak, Smetana, Ferenc Erkel or Mykola Lysenko. Dvorak reaches his level with his non-operatic music but somehow his much inferior operas are more popular than Moniuszko's.

And, btw, let me post some aditional links I've found on YT recently:

Magnificent soprano aria:






Tasty, colorfully instrumentated overture:


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Dvorak's operas, with the exception of Rusalka , are almost totally unknown outside the Czech republic. And until recently,Rusalka was very rarely performed outside of there.
But Rusalka is a genuine operatic masterpiece, and even if not very dramatic with regards to what goes on onstage, it contains some of the most hauntingly beautiful operatic music ever written. Fortunately, there is now nothing unusual about an opera company doing it, and even the Met has a production .
I've heard recordings of several of the other Dvorak operas, and have Supraphon CDs of 
"The Devil and Kate", which is the comic counterpart to Rusalka, and oneof the most droll comic operas ever. It's full of high spirits and sly humor.
Also his last opera Armida, which is the same story as the operas by Gluck, Haydn,Rossini and other composers, and also quite beatiful.
I've also heard his fascinating "Dimireij", which is bnelieve it or not, the sequel to Boris Godunov, and what happens to the pretender Dmitri after the death of Boris.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Oops. That should be spelled Dimitrij .


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

> But Rusalka is a genuine operatic masterpiece, and even if not very dramatic with regards to what goes on onstage, it contains some of the most hauntingly beautiful operatic music ever written.


I would disagree, this opera has valueable highlights but there is also a lot of duds. It's rising popularity is caused by one famous aria which became so popular that it was obvious that opera will get couple of complete recordings as well. But I think that Rusalka or any other opera by Dvorak doesn't match Moniuszko which was born opera composer with first rate sense of stage dramaticism and possibilities of human voice, something that Dvorak didn't have and overcomed this weakness only in couple of better moments in Rusalka.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

superhorn said:


> Dvorak's operas, with the exception of Rusalka , are almost totally unknown outside the Czech republic. And until recently,Rusalka was very rarely performed outside of there.
> But Rusalka is a genuine operatic masterpiece, and even if not very dramatic with regards to what goes on onstage, it contains some of the most hauntingly beautiful operatic music ever written. Fortunately, there is now nothing unusual about an opera company doing it, and even the Met has a production .
> I've heard recordings of several of the other Dvorak operas, and have Supraphon CDs of
> "The Devil and Kate", which is the comic counterpart to Rusalka, and oneof the most droll comic operas ever. It's full of high spirits and sly humor.
> ...


I love Rusalka, and as you said I believe that its music is beautiful. The Devil and Kate, on the other hand, is funny all right, but I didn't like it as much.


----------



## Gustaw (Aug 28, 2012)

Has anybody (non-Polish ) listened to Moniuszko's _Straszny dwór_ (The Haunted Manor)?

Any opinions about the opera? I myself now feel I used to underestimate it... Moniuszko had a great melodic gift, and his melodies compared to e.g. Ferenc Erkel's are much more beautiful and graceful. For instance, the 2nd scene from Act I or beginning of act II are lovely, and Stefan's scene from act III is absolutely thrilling, moves me every time.

Listen to this opera, if you haven't yet! Recommended.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Gustaw said:


> Has anybody (non-Polish ) listened to Moniuszko's _Straszny dwór_ (The Haunted Manor)?
> 
> Any opinions about the opera? I myself now feel I used to underestimate it... Moniuszko had a great melodic gift, and his melodies compared to e.g. Ferenc Erkel's are much more beautiful and graceful. For instance, the 2nd scene from Act I or beginning of act II are lovely, and Stefan's scene from act III is absolutely thrilling, moves me every time.
> 
> Listen to this opera, if you haven't yet! Recommended.


:tiphat:

I've had this on my Wish List for quite a while now. Just waiting for a good used copy at a reasonable price.


----------



## Gustaw (Aug 28, 2012)

For example *here* they sell new ones for 10$.  (I can't find what "standard edition" means, but it's much cheaper. )


----------

